# [Poll] What Is Your Favourite Event? (Read Starter Post First)



## JemFish (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey People,

This is my first post with a poll. I know that a poll like this has probably already been created, but I want to make a fresh, new one.

Please vote in the above poll your favourite event. Not the one that you practice most, or the puzzle you think that looks the coolest, but your favourite event, "favourite" meaning the puzzle you enjoy solving/playing around with the most.

If you're favourite event is not listed in the above poll then please post it separately in this thread. Because I can only have a maximum of 10 options in a poll, I looked here to find the "Most Persons" to participate in a certain event, and took the top 10.

Apart from your favourite event, you may also post your favourite puzzle aesthetically, or the puzzle you practice the most, or the puzzle you like to play around with the most, etc. and, optionally, giving your reasons.

~JemFish


----------



## JemFish (Feb 23, 2015)

FAVOURITE EVENT:

3x3 blindfolded

FAVOURITE PUZZLE AESTHETICALLY:

Megaminx

MOST-PRACTISED PUZZLE:

Rubik's Cube

FAVOURITE PUZZLE TO PLAY AROUND WITH:

2x2 Cube

WHAT I INTEND TO BECOME REALLY GOOD AT:

4x4 blindfolded

FAVOURITE NON-WCA PUZZLE:

My girlfriend (just kidding I don't have one)


----------



## Ollie (Feb 23, 2015)

A poll option for an event which isn't on the poll would've been nice


----------



## JemFish (Feb 23, 2015)

Ollie said:


> A poll option for an event which isn't on the poll would've been nice



Just choose whatever puzzle you want. I chose those 10 options because they're supposed to be the most popular. I don't know about Rubik's Magic though...

*EDIT*: Oh, that's not what you meant, never mind...I can't edit the poll now, I don't think, and you're right, I should have put 'Other' in the options.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 23, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Just choose whatever puzzle you want. I chose those 10 options because they're supposed to be the most popular. I don't know about Rubik's Magic though...
> 
> *EDIT*: Oh, that's not what you meant, never mind...I can't edit the poll now, I don't think, and you're right, I should have put 'Other' in the options.



Other would have been nice because my favorite is MBLD


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 23, 2015)

Edited the poll. Trying to fit 17 events into 10 slots


----------



## JemFish (Feb 23, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Edited the poll. Trying to fit 17 events into 10 slots



Thanks, it's looking better now.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 23, 2015)

lol no skewb??


----------



## JemFish (Feb 23, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> lol no skewb??



Heh, sorry. You can just post that.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 23, 2015)

Favorite event 3x3, aesthetically 3x3, most practiced 3x3, favourite to play around with 3x3, what I intend to become really good at 3x3, favourite non-wca puzzle keyhole keychain.


----------



## cashis (Feb 23, 2015)

Well I'm best a 3x3 but I think I just like the slower solve of a 6x6


----------



## josh42732 (Feb 23, 2015)

FAVOURITE EVENT:

3BLD because it challenges your mind more than your TPS

FAVOURITE PUZZLE AESTHETICALLY:

Megaminx because it has 12 separate colors as opposed to the 6 that we area all used to

MOST-PRACTISED PUZZLE:

Rubik's Cube becasue it is easiest to practice

FAVOURITE PUZZLE TO PLAY AROUND WITH:

7x7 Cube because I like to solve big cubes not for speed, but for fun

WHAT I INTEND TO BECOME REALLY GOOD AT:

MBLD and 4BLD because I usually DNF with normal 3BLD and I think that those events are good party tricks. Also, it is cool when you take off the blindfold and see that everything is solved. 

FAVOURITE NON-WCA PUZZLE:

Mirror Blocks because it is different than a 3x3 - it shapeshifts! This puzzle is a little hard, but not too hard. This is my first shape-shifting puzzle. I love shapeshifting puzzles.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 23, 2015)

JemFish said:


> FAVOURITE NON-WCA PUZZLE:
> 
> My girlfriend (just kidding I don't have one)


lol

Rubik's Cube... my preciouuussssss...

nuff said


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Favourite: Pyra, IDEK why..
Aesthetically: Ghost?
Most-Practiced: Technically 3x3
Favourite for casual solving: 3x3
What I want to get good at: MBLD, 3BLD, Pyra, 4x4.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 23, 2015)

OH <3


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 23, 2015)

favorite event: clock/skewb because I am ok at them

Favorite aesthetically: 7x7, its cool to look at
Most practiced: 3x3 by far
Favorite to play with: 3x3 or skewb
What I intend to get good at: everything. But seriously, clock, skewb, and 3x3.
Non wca puzzle? Siamese 17x17.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 23, 2015)

Skewb
2x2
Skewb/Pyraminx
Skewb/Pyraminx
Magic


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 23, 2015)

practice most, favorite, and intend to be good at is 3x3.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 23, 2015)

My favorite event as of now is 4x4. I average like 1:15 and I intend to be world class in it someday. Although theres a few other events I also love and want to become extremely good at: 3x3, 3x3 OH, Fewest moves (I suck... Average like 40-45 moves.) and pyraminx. Although there's like 10 WCA events I cant really SPEEDsolve or havent tried yet.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 24, 2015)

For me it is 5x5. I prefer larger cubes, but am not too big of a fan of 6x6+. I like them, but would much rather solve 5x5.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 24, 2015)

Mega is definitely my favorite, most practiced, and favorite aesthetically.

But right now, I really want to focus on and get fast at 3x3.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 24, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> For me it is 5x5. I prefer larger cubes, but am not too big of a fan of 6x6+. I like them, but would much rather solve 5x5.


Heck yeah! Mine is also 5x5, and my HuaChuang should arrive tomorrow so I'm really excited and working on sub 2:00. My favorite puzzle, my Weilong V1, it's not my main anymore, but was for almost a year. Even though I've retired it for an AoLong V2, it's still my favorite and my main for BLD. Most practiced 3x3 obviously, but other than 3x3 probably a tie between 5x5 and 4x4. What I intend to be good at. 3x3-6x6, Megaminx and BLD events.


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 24, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> For me it is 5x5. I prefer larger cubes, but am not too big of a fan of 6x6+. I like them, but would much rather solve 5x5.



5x5 is more fun to me than 4x4. It's just the right size, and you have fixed centers, so you don't have to worry about messing that up, haha.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 24, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> 5x5 is more fun to me than 4x4. It's just the right size, and you have fixed centers, so you don't have to worry about messing that up, haha.



Oh! I like 4x4 better that 5x5+.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 24, 2015)

Favourite event: Megaminx, but MBLD comes close
Favourite puzzle aesthetically: Megaminx
Most practised puzzle: Probably Megaminx
Favourite puzzle to play around with: Megaminx
What I intend to become really good at: Currently 2x2 and Square-1
Favourite non-WCA puzzle: no idea lol

<3 Mega


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 24, 2015)

big cubes all the way! also 4x4 is really close


----------



## CubingwithChris (Feb 24, 2015)

SKEWB!


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 24, 2015)

Favourite event: clock, so straightforward yet really fun even if I suck in comp </3
Favourite puzzle aesthetically: can't beat the classic 3x3 for me 
Puzzle I practise the most: its hard to say, really... Probably either 3x3 or 4x4, but not by much...
Puzzle I like to play around with the most: pyraminx, because I just like turning it
Puzzle I intend to get good at: square-1, my turning is really bad but I think with some training I could be fast.
Favourite non-wca puzzle: does threes count? That's pretty fun


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 24, 2015)

Favourite event: 4BLD because it is short enough to be interesting but long enough to actually have some memory challenge. And MBLD because it is the ultimate BLD challenge 

Most practised: currently 4BLD. Sometimes also 3BLD.
What I intend to get good at: 4BLD and MBLD. Also probably 5BLD at some point but not really pushing for that yet...


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 24, 2015)

I only think 6/7 counts as big cubes. My answer is 5x5 but I hate big cubes


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 25, 2015)

Big cubes 
5x5 is my favorite followed by 6x6 and I like 7x7 a lot as well.
also: 
look: probably Gigaminx, Teraminx, and Petaminx, I don't have any but i like the look of them.
practice the most: I guess 5x5 and 3x3
play around the most: Skewb, I just like turning it and making the clicky sound.
Need to get good at: Megaminx, Just got my Dayan and need to learn the OCLL's
fav. non WCA puzzle: I don't have many, I guess mirror blocks


----------



## Aussie (Feb 25, 2015)

My favorite event BY FAR is the 6x6 Speedsolve! It's literally the only event I've officially competed in. I also have 2 up coming competitions where I have only registered for the 6x6.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 25, 2015)

Aussie said:


> My favorite event BY FAR is the 6x6 Speedsolve! It's literally the only event I've officially competed in. I also have 2 up coming competitions where I have only registered for the 6x6.



Maybe you're the next Kevin Hays.


----------



## Aussie (Feb 25, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Maybe you're the next Kevin Hays.



Nahh, I'll be the first Aussie Greene!

By the way, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 25, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Nahh, I'll be the first Aussie Greene!
> 
> By the way, thanks for the compliment.



Yeah!


----------



## Pryge (Feb 28, 2015)

I've never had a favorite event. They're all fun!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 23, 2015)

lol you forgot the poll. mines 3x3.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2015)

Favorite event: 3x3, aesthetically: 3x3, most practiced: 3x3, favorite to play around with: 3x3, what I intend to become really good at: 3x3, favourite non-WCA: the errobickub



Aussie said:


> I also have 2 up coming competitions where I have only registered for the 6x6.


Doesn't look like that exactly happened... Didn't you say that your parents "forced" you to do 3x3 at Lawrence?


----------



## xchippy (Aug 23, 2015)

I like 3x3. Only event I practiced until about a month ago. I like OH, but my pinky hurts after practicing it, so it gets annoying.


----------



## willtri4 (Aug 23, 2015)

Square-1. Basically the only thing I ever practice.


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 24, 2015)

favorite: 4x4, most practiced: 3x3


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 24, 2015)

Square-1


----------



## NewCuber000 (Aug 24, 2015)

Favorite event: 5x5
Most practiced at the moment: 5x5 (I really do practice it more than 3x3 XD. I love 4x4 too but unfortunately I lost an internal piece, it turns like crap and all the stickers are falling off.


----------



## Ryfrog (Aug 24, 2015)

3x3 FTW


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 24, 2015)

why is 2x2 so rare??? 

and I didnt know adam's main event was OH...


----------



## 1w3playZ (Aug 24, 2015)

Probably Skewb is my favorite event.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 24, 2015)

5x5 is still my fav but I'm lazy when it comes to practicing nowadays. Also my new fav non wca puzzle is the windmill cube.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 24, 2015)

BLD, mainly 4BLD and multi  
It's so fun and I feel so great after uncovering the blindfold and see everything solved  
I practice 2x2 and 3BLD the most now. I don't like 2x2 as much as before,but I wanna get a decent official average before I start focusing more on BLD.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 24, 2015)

3x3 OH. Definitely. I'm not fast, but I do it often because you can do it so easily. You can be doing one thing on one hand and another in another. It's so convenient


----------

